# Charred corpsing



## Mattimus

I am showing my first attempts at corpsing. I want to have a charred body corpse pit next year for Halloween so I am corpsing some skeles. I purchased a glow in the dark skele off of Amazon that I saw in a previous post: Amazon.com: Seasons Glow in The Dark Pose-N-Stay Skeleton: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@3125r7dYyFL It has gone up in price from $20 to $70 since I bought my first one.


























So I decided I am going to use the stiltbeast method as I have read many threads since joining the forum last month. I bought a Wagner HT1000 heatgun at Walmart for $22:










I wanted to start small and experiment with my paints before delving too far into the corpsing itself so I used some plastic grocery bag bits and corpsed part of the femur:


----------



## Mattimus

*continued...*

I decided to use a dark red as my base coat and then a flat black to add the charred effect sparingly on top of the red once I have added some of the charred flesh effect. Since the skele started as glow in the dark instead of white I needed to paint the whole skeleton red before adding the effects:


























I will be adding more of the plastic and black paint as I go, but here is a pic with the black added to the charred flesh:










I hope to add some more pictures as I continue towards my charred corpse pit!


----------



## Mattimus

*progress...*

Soooooo I began corpsing once my base coat was dry. I started by using some painters tarp I had around the garage:


















I then started to layer using different types of plastics including Walmart bags, Kroger grocery bags and 6 pack plastic rings for a more rubbery/stringy effect:


----------



## Mattimus

*skull and ribs...*

The skull is coming along as well. I used a combination of plastics and would wrap them around the skull in layers:


















Same approach for the ribcage:










The 6 pack rings make a very nice fibrous/gooey effect when you melt them across open space like the ribcage:


----------



## Blackrose1978

so far its looking really good


----------



## Death's Door

I'm liking this!!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Never thought of using the six-pack rings. Nice idea! This is coming along great.


----------



## Bone Dancer

You are doing a great job with this guy and the photos too. Thanks for sharing it as you go.


----------



## Copchick

I really like where this is going. I like the pics!


----------



## Mattimus

*finishing up...*

I had some more time today to finish up the corpsing and getting the final painting done:


----------



## Mattimus

*Done.*

As the paint dries, my corpse is ready for the bonfire!










I added some orange lights as I will for HWeen2014 to give the glowing coal effect:


















...and there you have my first attempt at corpsing. I had a lot of fun on this project. Total project time including painting was about 4 hours (my wife would probably say I was longer). Thank you for all the feedback!


----------



## Lord Homicide

6-pack rings... very ligament-like! Looks great man. A flat paint would give it that over-the-top organic look.


----------



## Lambchop

Looks great. Good job.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very good, your use of different plastics seemed to work well and I can see the use of the 6 pack rings was a real success. Maybe cutting an stretching the rings would add to the effect. All in all a great job and new ideas to work with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beelce

Nice work....!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Very interesting. I never thought of pre painting and it had a very nice effect. I also liked the different plastics. The soda rings had sort of a tendon like effect. Cool!


----------



## Mummbles

This looks amazing thank you so much for posting!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Looks great. I'm finishing up a burnt corpse right now.


----------

